# Immortal sizing



## Trail Punk (Feb 15, 2005)

Really interested in an Immortal for a second road bike, but the sizing is hard to figure out.

I'm 5'8" with a 30 inch trouser inseam. My last three road bikes were 54 cm--perfect fit in both compact frames (54 cm equivalent) and horizontal top-tube frames.

The Immortals are sized 53, then 56 cm. I always figure its better to size down when in-between frames. But here's the part I can't figure out...the 53 cm frames are spec'd with 40 cm bars, 90 mm stems, and 170 mm cranks. All would have to be replaced with larger sizes if I were to buy I 53 cm Immortal. Seems like it's easier to just look elsewhere.

Anyone with experience to share regarding the sizing of the 53s and 56s?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Trail Punk said:


> Really interested in an Immortal for a second road bike, but the sizing is hard to figure out.
> 
> I'm 5'8" with a 30 inch trouser inseam. My last three road bikes were 54 cm--perfect fit in both compact frames (54 cm equivalent) and horizontal top-tube frames.
> 
> ...


Rather than focus on frame sizes I would focus on the effective top tubes of the frames that fit you well. Consider the HT length as well because between the two, you'll have a good idea of your reach and drop requirements, then compare those measurements to the Immortal. As long as the bike is sized correctly in those areas, saddle height is easily attained.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with PJ352. Also, you can ask Mike directly.

Remember, it's the effective top tube that matters, now the actual. I made this mistake in my le champ ti. I bought the 56 which has a Eff TT of 57.5 (too big). I should have bought the 53 (which is really a 55) and got a slightly longer stem.


----------

